# The 100



## markpud (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone been watching this? It surpassed my expectations for what appears to be a "teen" show at first.

Spoilers for the end of season 2:



Spoiler



This show doesn't pull its punches. The mountain-folk are defeated - wiped out in fact. Jaha has found something intriguing for next season, but the "city of light" is just a house seemingly untouched my the apocalypse and featuring advanced AI. The bunker that Murphy found seems to reveal the origin of the apocalypse too... plenty of setup for next year (if the show returns?)


----------



## REBerg (Mar 18, 2015)

I've watched both seasons.

I had originally expected a YA-type program more typical of CW programming. I have found the show to be surprisingly complex, taking directions I did not anticipate, sacrificing core characters along the way and sustaining my interest throughout.

The acting from well-developed characters is believable. The cast has its share of interpersonal issues, but they do not become the focus of the action.



Spoiler



Case in point: the Clarke-Raven-Finn love triangle which never took the plot driver's seat and ends with Clark killing Finn to save him from being tortured to death by the Grounders.



Definitely not a standard formula program in which the good guys always win and everyone lives happily ever after. They certainly have laid the groundwork for continuation. I believe a third season may have already been green-lighted. (IMDb has a page reserved for episode 3.1 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4346790/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_3)



Spoiler



Did you notice who's playing the part of ALIE, the “City of Light” AI gone bad?

Erica Serra, barely recognizable without her _Eureka_ sheriff 's deputy uniform. The first two seasons have also included several _Battlestar Galactica_ alumni, including Kate Vernon (briefly), Rekha Sharma and Alessandro Juliani.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm only 11 episodes into series 2, so obviously don't know quite how that'll end.

I rather like it. I almost gave it up halfway through the first season, but I do like the way it's developed, becoming grimmer and darker.


----------



## Denise Tanaka (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, I was originally reluctant to watch it because of its cast of attractive, youthful people. I too am pleasantly surprised at the twists and turns. The characters are enjoyable, and I like how there are consequences of doing ruthless acts. 

One thing I am not sure of, how good is their science? The word "radiation" gets tossed around without much specifics, and there are some (not to give away spoilers) medical procedures that are very important to the entire plot thread of Season 2 but I don't know how much of that is based in actual biology.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> I'm only 11 episodes into series 2, so obviously don't know quite how that'll end.
> 
> I rather like it. I almost gave it up halfway through the first season, but I do like the way it's developed, becoming grimmer and darker.




As grim as Game of Thrones.


----------



## DrMclony (Mar 23, 2015)

I have to admit to enjoying this show. It has had a couple of bits that were just a tad odd, scientifically, but not so much so that I couldn't look past it and go with the story. I was not sure how good it would be, being an SF show airing on Fox8 here in oz, usually the fox8 shows are a bit... Yeah... none of their SF efforts have held my interest before.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Mar 23, 2015)

Like Thaddeus, I am still watching series 2, but really enjoying it. Unusually, it manages to surprise and impress me with the plot twists and character interactions. At the back of my mind a few doubts about the science niggle away, but I refuse to look at them too closely lest it spoils what has turned out to be a very good series.

I really hope there is a series 3.


----------



## markpud (Mar 24, 2015)

Denise Tanaka said:


> The word "radiation" gets tossed around without much specifics


I agree the science isn't the strongest... 100 years is only 3 or 4 generations so nowhere near enough time to build up natural immunity, surely?! And the rapid effects of "radiation" on the mountain men seems ludicrous also..


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Mar 24, 2015)

I think there was some mention of the sky people having been genetically modified to survive the radiation, but even that is a bit suspect!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 24, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> I think there was some mention of the sky people having been genetically modified to survive the radiation, but even that is a bit suspect!



There was an explanation of sorts. They were up in the station for 93 years , high radiation exposure caused them to develop a resistance to radiation. The Grounders who stayed on the surface developed resistance but not as well as the people in the station. The people at Mount weather living underground didn't develop this resistance. 

 There are problems with this whole concept. It's very improbable, all of it. The whole world got engulfed in a massive nuclear conflagration , so there would be no grounders  and no survivors at mount weather. The resulting nuclear winter would  finished off what ever was left of the  The Earths biosphere  Land , air and water that wasn't destroyed in the initial bombardment. It would have been devastated to the point  to the point were no human life of any kind would be present and very likely alot of other species would have been wiped out.  And in any event it would likely take longer then 93 years  for ecosystem to recover in any meaningful way . As for the people in the station exposure to that kind of space living  radiation would have killed them all off sooner then 93 years.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 25, 2015)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> I think there was some mention of the sky people having been genetically modified to survive the radiation, but even that is a bit suspect!



The radiation element in the series has also bothered me. Radiation is a physical thing, not a disease for which one can develop an immunity.

Exposure to intense ionized radiation literally damages human flesh, like being shot by millions of atomic bullets in the form of free electrons. In sufficient quantity they will kill or at least damage DNA to the point of causing cancer.

Unless the “Sky People” mutated armor or internal force fields around their cells during those 93 years in the Ark, they would have no greater resistance to surface radiation than the people who spent those years sheltered in Mount Weather. The same would be true for the Grounders.

Yet, the transfusions and bone marrow transplants were central to the conflict in the first two seasons. I'm always willing to overlook scientific inaccuracies in the name of good storytelling. After all,_ The 100_ is not a documentary.


----------



## markpud (Mar 29, 2015)

REBerg said:


> After all,_ The 100_ is not a documentary.


That explains a lot 

Was it explicitly stated that it was a nuclear war that caused the fall of civilisation? I can't recall exactly what it was now.. I guess if there was widespread death and destruction, and some low-level radiation then this could make *some* sense.. the few survivors out in the open that had naturally high tolerance to radiation were able to survive and breed. The mountain-men locked them selves away underground as the Arkers managed to do in space. But neither was a long-term solution..

Perhaps we'll find out more from the mysterious AI that Jaha discovered?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 29, 2015)

markpud said:


> That explains a lot
> 
> Was it explicitly stated that it was a nuclear war that caused the fall of civilisation? I can't recall exactly what it was now.. I guess if there was widespread death and destruction, and some low-level radiation then this could make *some* sense.. the few survivors out in the open that had naturally high tolerance to radiation were able to survive and breed. The mountain-men locked them selves away underground as the Arkers managed to do in space. But neither was a long-term solution..
> 
> Perhaps we'll find out more from the mysterious AI that Jaha discovered?



Im thinking  that the AI had something to do with the Nuclear war.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 29, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Im thinking  that the AI had something to do with the Nuclear war.





Spoiler



The AI did seem a bit digitally tickled to have a nuclear warhead placed at her disposal. Thelonious must have a few skills beyond leadership to be able to crash-land a missile without finishing in a mushroom cloud.


----------



## markpud (Mar 30, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The AI did seem a bit digitally tickled to have a nuclear warhead placed at her disposal. Thelonious must have a few skills beyond leadership to be able to crash-land a missile without finishing in a mushroom cloud.


Agreed on both counts!!


----------



## REBerg (May 10, 2015)

Made the renewal list!
http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/08/canceled-shows-list


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 10, 2015)

Good to hear.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 10, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Made the renewal list!
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/08/canceled-shows-list



Im not surprised and im glad to hear it.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 24, 2016)

*3.01 Wanheda: Part One*
Great start to the new season.


Spoiler



Clark, in the wake of her annihilation of the entire Mountain population at the end of last season, has gone seriously native. I barely recognized her as a red-headed "Wanheda" in this opening season three episode.

Living among the grounders seems like a bad choice for making peace with herself, considering that she has made the top of the planet's "most wanted list." I was amazed to see Captain Charles Vane among those searching for her. I had just finished watching his performance in the season opener of _Black Sails_. Zach McGowan must have been a very busy guy between seasons of both shows.


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Jan 24, 2016)

Has anyone read the books?  If so, how do they compare?

I've watched up to first half of season 2 and really enjoyed it. Same as above - I thought it was quite 'adult' for a teen drama and loved how darker it was getting.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 24, 2016)

Alex Darion said:


> Has anyone read the books?  If so, how do they compare?
> 
> I've watched up to first half of season 2 and really enjoyed it. Same as above - I thought it was quite 'adult' for a teen drama and loved how darker it was getting.


The series continues to surprise me.


----------



## Denise Tanaka (Jan 24, 2016)

I watched the season 3 opener. Not thrilled so far. Oddly, the secondary characters are becoming more interesting to me than the so-called main character (the blonde girl). I even forgot her name until they said it!


----------



## REBerg (Jan 24, 2016)

Denise Tanaka said:


> I watched the season 3 opener. Not thrilled so far. Oddly, the secondary characters are becoming more interesting to me than the so-called main character (the blonde girl). I even forgot her name until they said it!


This seems like one of those series in which the storylines progress between seasons, putting viewers in the position of filling in the blanks when they return. This opener wasn't overly taxing, but it did tend to detract from the current action.
I would have liked to see more time devoted to the City of Light story.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 24, 2016)

Is it back on free-to-air in the UK? I'd seen one or two early trailers but nothing on when it was on.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 21, 2016)

I enjoy the way the worldbuilding continues to expand and, as so many of us have mentioned here, the way the show surpasses our initially low expectations.  

I am distressed by Bellamy's behavior in the most recent episode (although he claims to have always been like this).


----------



## REBerg (Feb 23, 2016)

Brown Rat said:


> I enjoy the way the worldbuilding continues to expand and, as so many of us have mentioned here, the way the show surpasses our initially low expectations.
> 
> I am distressed by Bellamy's behavior in the most recent episode (although he claims to have always been like this).


Bellamy is making some bad decisions.



Spoiler



He seems to be following in the footsteps of Finn, committing atrocities for personal reasons. Finn paid the price. Bellamy may do the same.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 5, 2016)

*3.07 Thirteen*

Pivotal episode!



Spoiler



Big reveal: The Commander is controlled (or at least augmented) by an AI implant going all the way back to the destruction of Earth. That's a connection between the grounders and the ark survivors I didn't see coming.

Will the next twist be Clarke somehow becoming the new commander?

I was sorry to see Lexa go. I guess that will give her more time for her _Fear the Walking De_ad role.


----------



## Heather Myst (Mar 6, 2016)

I will miss that person too REBerg.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 8, 2016)

Heather Myst said:


> I will miss that person too REBerg.





Spoiler



Funny thing is, I never recognized Alicia Clark as Lexa on _Fear the Walking Dead_. Her character's last name should have rung a bell.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 10, 2016)

I agree, REBerg and Heather Myst.  I was muttering at the TV, jazzed by the reveal of the events aboard Polaris and their connection to the show's present day, but saddened by what happens to "that person".  

Another reason I continue to enjoy the show: there are clues planted in a number of preceding episodes that might have allowed us to piece together the connections to Polaris, etc.  It's fun to look back at previous episodes and say stuff like, "Hey, so that's why she could be so calm at that point."

(I wish we could burble about the show without hiding the discussion in spoiler tags. Dang.)


----------



## REBerg (Mar 11, 2016)

Not enough interest, I guess, to move it up to the next level. Still, I wouldn't want to SPOIL things for someone who might want to binge-watch the series from season one.


----------



## DrMclony (Mar 11, 2016)

I am starting to lose interest as the characters become more two dimensional and the story suffers for it. Hopefully it's temporary. I haven't seen the recent polaris stuff yet, so we'll see.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 11, 2016)

Watched the first two seasons with interest. Lost focus in season 3 I think, character development seems to have stalled, if not declined. I will finish the season at some point (got to ep 4 I think) but it's not begging to be watched when I should be doing work


----------



## REBerg (Mar 11, 2016)

Things have gotten a bit bogged down in the Grounder-Sky People conflict.


Spoiler



The City of Light connection with the Grounders in the last episode opens up new possibilities. I'm still trying to figure out just how  that whole thing works.
Seems like swallowing one of those objects and having Jaha's backpack nearby are two necessary elements to "see"  Eureka Deputy Sheriff Jo Lupo. Inasmuch as her AI caused the decimation of Earth and she is actively hunting for her humanized version 2.0,  I think that Raven and anyone else who takes the "Kool-Aid" are in for a rough ride.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 11, 2016)

I watched season 3, episode 8, this morning.  It offers further info about the City of Light, including an intriguing remark about free will, and characters continue to make complicated choices.

I love the way that Bellamy’s “I do it everyday” line about making a choice has taken on new shades of meaning since the previous episode in which he uttered it.  Then, it implied a consistency of choice. Now, not.

Raven’s realization about her memory made me wonder: would I want to lose bad memories in order to feel better?  Maybe—the unreservedly traumatic ones.  Losing those memories would make me a different person, but if the memory is the sort that makes me a worse person (e.g., worse to others, worse to myself, as the ones I have in mind do), why would I want to keep that memory?

(How do I insert a spoiler tag?)


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 11, 2016)

I think you use pointy brackets < > with the spoiler word in between. So, it'd be spoilermongoosefish/spoiler, but with the pointy brackets either side.

I'll test it.



Spoiler



I'm Batman



Sorry, it's square brackets. So, (spoiler)cheeseistasty(/spoiler), but using [ and ]


----------



## REBerg (Mar 13, 2016)

Brown Rat said:


> I watched season 3, episode 8, this morning.  It offers further info about the City of Light, including an intriguing remark about free will, and characters continue to make complicated choices.
> 
> I love the way that Bellamy’s “I do it everyday” line about making a choice has taken on new shades of meaning since the previous episode in which he uttered it.  Then, it implied a consistency of choice. Now, not.
> 
> ...


*3.08 Terms and Conditions*


Spoiler



With a death sentence hanging over Kane, I have little doubt that Bellamy will do another allegiance flip-flop and return to the side of "The Good Guys." Pike probably made a mistake in caging Kane with his co-conspirators, which is bound to have consequences.
Raven's ability to escape control of the AI is encouraging.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 21, 2016)

Is this suitable for family viewing? It's got a 15 certificate on Amazon video - so long as that's for violence that shouldn't be too much of a problem. It's more sex/nudity won't sit well with my daughters.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 21, 2016)

There's lots of violence but very little sex, and the scenes that show characters in sexual situations are discreet and short--suggestive rather than overt.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

Belemy is an idiot for supporting lunatic fringe Kane in the first place.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 23, 2016)

Kane seems less lunatic than Pike.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 23, 2016)

Carolyn Hill said:


> Kane seems less lunatic than Pike.


Pike is the one bent on Grounder genocide. Kane rhymes with sane.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 23, 2016)

And Abbi is crabby?


----------



## REBerg (Apr 2, 2016)

*3.09 Stealing Fire*
Lots of action in this one.


Spoiler



Beheading the nightblood children to ascend to commander was a bit extreme. Ontari is quite the whackjob.
I would not be surprised if Clarke ends up being the next host of the Commander AI "flame," as the executed Lincoln won't be much help in finding the runaway nightblood.
The expression of extreme sorrow on Octavia's face when Pike shot Lincoln didn't last more than a nanosecond before changing to a look of hate-driven revenge. Pike, best get your affairs in order.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 11, 2016)

3.10  -- uh oh!



Spoiler



Thaddeus, now that she's ingested the AI, Abby's not going to be able to be crabby.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 11, 2016)

Carolyn Hill said:


> 3.10  -- uh oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, she'll be all "cityofenlightened"
Outside of his inner circle, nobody can like Pike.
Ontari and Octavia: Two people not to cross, or it will be your loss


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 15, 2016)

3.11 Nevermore

Lots of angst and consequences and moments of personal change in this one!



Spoiler



Monty killing his mom to save Octavia!  Augh!  The evil AI telling all those harsh truths!  Bellamy asking "What do you do when realize you might not be a good guy?" ... and Clark's reply, "Maybe there are no good guys."  And then the one person who seems most like a good guy to me getting the last human word:  Octavia telling the group of unchipped they survive together, including herself in that group, so perhaps she is finding a place to belong again.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 16, 2016)

Spoiler



Maybe it's special effects or just the lighting, but the glassy, dead look in the eyes of A.L.I.E. (and Raven when serving as A.L.I.E.'s mouthpiece) is chilling.
I liked how A.L.I.E. ran through the definitions of "fried" until she found the one that applied to the EMP plans for Raven's chip. The AI is at a disadvantage when it comes to idioms and lies, like being told she would get A.L.I.E. 2.0 of she stopped Raven's resistance to medical help. I hope she is destroyed before she gets too wily.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 29, 2016)

Are we getting a 4th season?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 30, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Are we getting a 4th season?



Yep! Renewed in March. I don't think the number of episodes has been announced, though.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Apr 30, 2016)

Get blown out of an airlock and fly into another airlock a football field away.  Then fly down to the planet in a nuclear missile without injury even though a woman went down a few days earlier in an escape pod and got knocked unconscious.

That is what is wrong with real science fiction.  It requires writers to do too much real thinking.  Stupi-fiction is easier.

psik


----------



## REBerg (May 22, 2016)

Great finish to the season.


Spoiler



Pike's death was one of the things I love about this series.
In any other series, saving a character's life would be enough to earn forgiveness from the character you saved. Not so, with Octavia. Pike executed her boyfriend with a shot to the head. Pike fully believed he had made amends by preventing Octavia from being strangled, but she ran him through anyway.
She's a woman of principle.
I was surprised that Bellamy lived to see season 4. He was as guilty as Pike.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 22, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Great finish to the season.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## svalbard (May 22, 2016)

Great finale and nicely set for the next season. Clarke still annoys the hell put of me.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 22, 2016)

svalbard said:


> Great finale and nicely set for the next season. Clarke still annoys the hell put of me.



Clarks is the  central character and the star of the show. Until they kill her off.


----------



## svalbard (May 22, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Clarks is the  central character and the star of the show. Until they kill her off.



Cannot come soon enough for me


----------



## BAYLOR (May 23, 2016)

svalbard said:


> Cannot come soon enough for me




Ive had my fill  Belamy and Octavia.


----------



## svalbard (May 23, 2016)

I like Bellamy. At least he seems like a genuinely torn protagonist.


----------



## Gawian (May 24, 2016)

I freaking love this show.
The Season 3 end was just so amazing.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 28, 2016)

We're getting a 4th season .


----------



## REBerg (May 28, 2016)

Next season will focus on the nuclear power plant meltdown countdown.


Spoiler



A.L.I.E.'s argument that the City of Light was the answer to the problem was, to paraphrase the immortal Mr. Spock, "highly illogical." Even if their COL digital counterparts had survived the deaths of their bodies, would that really have been survival?







'The 100' season 4 air date set for 2017? Clarke's fight to save the world continues | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Next season will focus on the nuclear power plant meltdown countdown.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I look forward to season 4.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 2, 2016)

Just experimenting to see if I can get the tag to work (I rarely post spoilers).



Spoiler



I'm Batman



Edited extra bit: ah, there we are. Square rather than pointy brackets.



Spoiler



I liked this season a lot. Often this sort of villain (akin to Borg in some ways) can be a bit impersonal or tedious, but the unifying AI aspect made it a look creepier, and the forced choice, inspired by Jaha, was clever. 

A few things I was less sure of. Right at the end before hitting the kill switch, would Clarke, knowing time was running out to pull it and for her own (and her friends') survival really just let ALIE blather on? Earlier, I'm not sure Bellamy going along with Pike was that credible (he knew was the Grounders were like, good and bad). That said, I do like the conflict within Bellamy. Clarke's a near perfect moral compass, Bellamy's a bit less predictable.

Good to see Pike get stabbed. If Octavia had forgiven him it would have made her something of a limp character, given all that went before.

Looking forward to the fourth series.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 13, 2016)

Just started season 1!

Lots of conflict in the first episode - enough to keep us wanting to watch. Some is predictable - Jasper on the river - but didn't expect _that_ conversation with Wells.

Clarke is a little annoying - fiesty, but prone to bossiness.

Seems kind of like _Hunger Games_ meets _Lord of the Flies_ so far.

Season 2 is also available for free on Amazon Prime here, but Season 3 isn't listed as yet. Hopefully enough to keep us busy over the summer, ready for the next seasons of _Arrow _and _Flash _in September.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 13, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> Just started season 1!
> 
> Lots of conflict in the first episode - enough to keep us wanting to watch. Some is predictable - Jasper on the river - but didn't expect _that_ conversation with Wells.
> 
> ...



Season 1 starts out a little rough but it gets lot better. Season 2 kicks into overdrive. Season 3 is even better. It's a hell of a good series series.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 13, 2016)

The series is surprisingly complex. Worth the summer viewing investment. I can't say that Clark gets any less annoying.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 13, 2016)

I agree with that, Baylor. I almost stopped watching roughly halfway into the first series, but was persuaded by someone who was far ahead of me to keep going (glad I did).


----------



## Gawian (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, I almost didn't make it through the first season.

But the other seasons more than make up for it. It is so good.

You'll find that characters you once didn't like, you'll come to love and vice-versa.
It's such a good show.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2016)

Watched Season 1, Episode 5 last night.

Section 17. OMG. 'Nuff said.

Was very impressed with how they handled all that.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 17, 2016)

A little look at season 4. No obvious spoilers.

'The 100' Season 4 Premiere Date: What To Expect


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 3, 2016)

Really enjoyed Season 1 - starting Season 2 tomorrow.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 4, 2016)

Good stuff happens in the second series.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2016)

Am about halfway through season 2 - but something confuses me:

In the pilot episode for Season 1, Jasper was hit by a very large spear, and was later found tied up as what appeared to be a sacrifice for predatory animals. However, I've seen no reference to any part of this since - what the animals were, or why Jasper was prepared as a sacrifice for them. Additionally, is it my imagination or did one of the very first episodes end by showing what appeared to be an ape-like skull - or was that of a Reaper?

The inference for me was to expect some form of marauding, intelligent apes - did the plot change while they were filming it, or did I profoundly misunderstand the shows' intentions at the start?


----------



## svalbard (Aug 13, 2016)

I think the plot might have changed. I had the same thoughts as you. The big problem I had with the show(I am a fan) are the irrational decisions by many in the cast. Most notably whats her name with the blonde hair? Watching the show a lot of the sub-plots boil down to 'poor me syndrome' or am I getting too old for these shows and therefore not understanding the whole teenage angst theme.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 13, 2016)

I think that Jasper was tied up as a sacrifice to the Goddess Kelly Hu, but when he was freed she forsook the Grounders, which is why she didn't appear in any episode other than the pilot. In return, the Grounders stopped worshipping her.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 16, 2016)

Still on Season 2 - Flinn:



Spoiler



Despite spending their entire lives on the Arc, where people could be executed for the most minor of transgressions, they became inexplicably merciful about dealing with Flinn - even though he was accepted as guilty for the massacre of Grounder women and children.

Resulting in what felt like a hugely convoluted plot where he refuses to surrender himself, even when people around him are being hurt - and when he finally does, Clark having to deal with him.

Felt like it would have been more logical for the Arc folk to try him and sentence him to death - issue dealt with, while allowing room for conflict.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 16, 2016)

*2.08 Spacewalker*


Spoiler



My guess is that the Grounders would not have accepted Sky People justice, even a public execution. That would have deprived them of their standard revenge-style execution for those on their most-wanted list, death by a thousand cuts. Clarke might have faced the same fate as Finn following her mercy killing, if not for her developing relationship with Lexa.
"Blood must have blood."


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2016)

A curious thing about Season 2 - the credits seem to show different Arc bases spread about, as if other sections had survived - but we've almost finished the season and not seen them mentioned yet! Something of a spoiler for Season 3, I guess?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 6, 2016)

Finished Season 2 - seemed to drag things out, though. Bellamy took about 6 episodes to do _one _thing inside Mount Weather, and there was the annoying inconsistency of the Grounders chanting "Blood for blood" only to say, "Okay, no problem, it was never really that important to us." And the writers forgot about the Reapers, which was a big part of the agreement. And why were there no people from the Arc in the attack on Mount Weather?

Still, it finished dramatically enough, and didn't shy from BIG consequences. Level 5 - it was like Section 17 all over again. Kudos to the writers for doing _that_.

Generally good, but felt like soap opera - conflict for conflict's sake - and left us feeling exhausted, so needed a break from it. Last week we put on a few different programs. Anyway, tonight, switched on ready to start Season 3 - and it's no longer available on Amazon Prime Video, which is a shame. Still, I can always rent it out through Lovefilm.


----------



## Gawian (Sep 6, 2016)

A lot of people complain about Season 3, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2016)

Gawian said:


> A lot of people complain about Season 3, but I absolutely love it.



Because it's was an incredibly dark season and  it looks like season 4 is going to be a whole lot darker.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 9, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Because it's was an incredibly dark season and  it looks like season 4 is going to be a whole lot darker.



Hmm, sounds like it might not be something for us to continue watching with the kids. Seasons 1 & 2 already challenged the boundaries as it was.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not good at judging that sort of thing, but I would suggest not.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 9, 2016)

Does that mean there's sexual violence in it? If so, we're definitely out!


----------



## Gawian (Sep 9, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Because it's was an incredibly dark season and  it looks like season 4 is going to be a whole lot darker.



The complaints I heard weren't about that.

People were just saying it was boring and playing into cliche by using the old "kill off the homosexual characters" trope.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 10, 2016)

Gawian said:


> The complaints I heard weren't about that.
> 
> People were just saying it was boring and playing into cliche by using the old "kill off the homosexual characters" trope.



This is one the best series on television. Its' got everything .


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 10, 2016)

Spoiler tag test: 



Spoiler



Ninkynonkynoo



I was thinking more along the lines of 



Spoiler



there being a literally crucifixion, a woman halfway hanged and similar stuff. Been a while since I watched it and I'd suggest getting a parent's perspective, but I'm not sure it's for kids.


----------



## Gawian (Sep 11, 2016)

@thaddeus6th it's definitely not a show for kids. But then it doesn't advertise itself as such.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 8, 2017)

*4.01 Echoes*
A series that starts a new season at the exact story moment the old season ended? 
A series that puts more than eight months between seasons? 
That "previously on" intro that started the season 4 opener Feb. 1 was, for once, not something that prompted me to press "fast forward." The episode did a nice job of tying up most of the loose ends from season 3 and clearing the way for the big challenge of the new season:


Spoiler



Earth's nuclear reactors are breaking down and about to radiate the entire planet. Sky Crew, again accepted as the 13th clan, has 6 months to find a solution, or everyone dies. No pressure.
What the hell was that at the ending -- a radiation storm so intense it could instantly turn that unfortunate woman into ashes? Six months might be a little optimistic.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 8, 2017)

Hmm. Is it back on UK TV yet?


----------



## Gawian (Feb 8, 2017)

Not on TV, but I'm streaming it from a website.

Loved the season opener.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 8, 2017)

*sighs*

Oh, well. Cheers for the answer.


----------



## Tsynn (Mar 3, 2017)

Canadian Netflix is playing the episodes as they come available. I binge watched the first three seasons, so this week long wait between episodes is killing me.



Spoiler: Last Episode



What was up with the Aragorn over the cliff, rescued by his horse, bit??


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 3, 2017)

I just watched the first episode of season 4 last night.  Octavia scares (and fascinates) me, and Bellamy is even better eye-candy this season than last.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 3, 2017)

Is it back on UK TV?


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm watching it on Hulu streaming in the U.S., Thaddeus.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 3, 2017)

Whoops.  I meant that I'm watching it on the CW app (not Hulu) in the U.S.  (Too many streaming platforms/apps to keep track of!)


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 4, 2017)

I just finished watching the second episode of season 4, and I enjoyed the commentary on leadership and information.  I'm not happy with Clarke's decision, but I understand the reasoning.



Spoiler



When Jasper said to Clarke, "Spoken like the council that sent a hundred kids to die on the ground," I said "Yeah!"  When Jaha said to her, "We make the best decisions we can with the information we have," I thought, "That's a reason to share info, not keep it secret from your people."  But nope, not Clarke.

And Monty!  The choice he made!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 4, 2017)

Ah, fair enough. I don't mind waiting, but thought I might've missed the start.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 4, 2017)

Just got caught up through 4.05 "Tinder Box," due to a mysterious deletion of the episodes I had been storing on the DVR. Still haven't seen 4.02 "Heavy Lies the Crown," but I can sort of fill in the blanks from what I've seen in the recaps and episodes since.


Spoiler



I had feeling that Ilian would succeed in his mission to destroy the lifeboat. The act took the secretive and seriously divisive "backup plan" out of the equation.
If the Skaikru members were upset that only 100 of them were on Clarke's list, learning that the number had been cut in half to make room for 50 Ice Nation members would have caused a riot.
With no immediate reason to go to war, all can now pin their hopes on the Nightblood solution to their survival. That's assuming enough fuel remains after the Arkadia explosions to get the rocket they've found at Alle's old digs off the ground.
Octavia's apparent death did make me wonder. Although the absence of a dead body after she went off the cliff made me suspicious, _The 100 _has been known to kill off major characters. I thought that falling to Echo's blade might be an expected ending for someone who has become a killing machine.
Never underestimate Octavia's ability to remain alive -- mortal stab wound? Ha! Fall off a cliff? Double ha! Knock my battered and bleeding body down with an explosion? Triple ha!


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 5, 2017)

Finished episode 3 of season 4.  Now I know why I'm scared of Octavia!


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 5, 2017)

I feel like I'm being a pest, posting messily in this thread.  But episode 4 of season 4 just messed with my emotions!



Spoiler



Octavia is dead! Oh no!  Oh.  No, Octavia is alive!


----------



## svalbard (Mar 20, 2017)

I am as far as episode 3 of S4 and is it just me or is Jaspar starting to really become annoying. We have had 2 seasons of his selfish, self pitying ways. Really hoping he comes to a nasty end soon.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 20, 2017)

svalbard said:


> I am as far as episode 3 of S4 and is it just me or is Jaspar starting to really become annoying. We have had 2 seasons of his selfish, self pitying ways. Really hoping he comes to a nasty end soon.


It's not just you. 



Spoiler



It would been such a nice twist if Jasper's staying out in the black rain joke had backfired, and he would have dissolved with a look of pure surprise on his face as the last thing we saw.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 25, 2017)

*4.07 Gimme Shelter*
Time was on nobody's side here. Total minutes for violins in a soundtrack must have set a new record for a television series.


Spoiler



A bit on the melodramatic and dark side this time around. Is killing a bad guy to save everyone else on the planet justified?  Seems like a no-brainer, but not for Abby.
Who would have thought that all it would take for Octavia to turn off her Terminator switch and regain a little humanity is a romp in a cave with Ilian? He doesn't realize that he is, all likelihood, just Rebound Guy.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 27, 2017)

Incidentally, good news, my fellow free-to-air peasants!

The 100 returns to E4 on 5 April.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 27, 2017)

I've not seen this. Is it worth watching?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 27, 2017)

I would say so. I was going to stop a few episodes into the first series, but was dissuaded by someone else who had seen the whole series. Some ropey bits at the start but it's grown on me. 

It's a little grimmer than I first expected (not Game of Thrones or anything, just compared to my initial assumption), and that works nicely.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 27, 2017)

Rodders said:


> I've not seen this. Is it worth watching?



The first season is interesting and might be worth giving a shot.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 29, 2017)

REBerg said:


> *4.07 Gimme Shelter*
> Time was on nobody's side here. Total minutes for violins in a soundtrack must have set a new record for a television series.
> 
> 
> ...



Adaggio for Strings it wasn't. Did not know whether to laugh or cry. The show is at a critical point for it's survival as something worth watching.

On the plus side. No Jaspar this week.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 2, 2017)

*4.08 God Complex*
More wasted time with Jasper. Although, I can't disagree with his choice for the end-of-the-world countdown.


Spoiler



So much for sacrificing the one for the good of the many. Abby threw that noble concept out the window very quickly when Clarke made herself "the one."


----------



## svalbard (Apr 2, 2017)

REBerg said:


> *4.08 God Complex*
> More wasted time with Jasper. Although, I can't disagree with his choice for the end-of-the-world countdown.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes to both.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 23, 2017)

The season will resume this Wednesday, April 26


----------



## REBerg (May 7, 2017)

*4.09 DNR/4.10 Die All, Die Merrily*
Never turn your back on Skaikru.


Spoiler



Octavia's winner-take-all battle royale victory and her inspiring egalitarian speech really lost their punch when Skaikru closed the bunker hatch and condemned the bulk of surviving Humanity to die. Why, oh why, hasn't someone lead-ventilated Jaha's City of Light brainpan?


----------



## REBerg (May 28, 2017)

Not surprising, given the developments and cliff-hanger ending of the season 4 finale.

‘The 100’ Renewed For Season 5 By CW


----------



## apocalypsegal (Jun 25, 2017)

Well, I guess I'm happy it's renewed yet again (that show has nine lives). I'm not much for stuff really aimed at teens, but I've watched my share of shows over the years (Vampire Diaries, Secret Circle (I think that was the name), and now this), mainly because I like to have something every night of the week. Yeah. I'm weird.

Also, Jaha drives me nuts. What is with that guy? Did losing his son make him permanently cray cray? Or is there some sort of remnant of that chip in his head? Ack.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 28, 2018)

> _The 100_ Season 5 has a official release date The show will be back on Tuesday, April 24th at 9 p.m. ET, following _*The Flash*_.
> 
> --http://www.denofgeek.com/us/tv/the-100/262801/the-100-season-5-release-date-trailer-cast-production-news​


----------



## REBerg (Apr 27, 2018)

*


 
5.01 Eden (a full 11 months after the last episode of season 4 aired)*


Spoiler



The early back-and-forth chronology was a little confusing, but I guess it was necessary to show how Clarke got to the 6-years-later situation last seen in the season 4 finale. It looks like the gang is going to somehow get back together.
I may have missed (or just forgotten) where the prison ship originated (orbit?), but it's going to be trouble for both segments of survivors. The ending scene in the bunker reminded me of the Mad Max Thunderdome. I suppose warriors trapped underground for 6 years need a little something to take the edge off.
I thought it was ungrateful that, after a buzzard led Clarke to Eden, she shot the bird and ate it. Of course, their relationship had begun with the buzzard trying to eat her not-quite-dead body. Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 19, 2018)

Spoiler: So much for Earth


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 19, 2018)

Be interesting to see what happens in the sixth season.



Spoiler



Just checking I remembered the tag right. Also, I'm Batman



Edited extra bit: 



Spoiler



Wonder if they'll keep Diyoza as a main character. I'm guessing that there'll already be human inhabitants on Planet Mongo (or whatever it's called). I'd like alien civilisation/ruins, but we'll see.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 19, 2018)

Spoiler



When Clarke's pod popped its lid, I thought that she was up to something nasty -- like destroying the remaining prison ship enemies. When they revealed they had been in the deepfreeze for more than a century, I was floored.
Monty's recorded messages to them were touching. I hope that season 6 shows that the few surviving members of the Human Race have learned their lesson. Ruins of an older civilization would be preferable to a new war with an alien race righteously fighting invaders.


----------



## REBerg (May 1, 2019)

It's not only a whole new season, it's a whole new world.


Spoiler: 06.01 Sanctum



Is the fourth time the charm? Humans destroyed Earth twice in seasons one through five, bringing the total to three.
Given the animosities displayed among the first handful of survivors revived. I wonder if yet another opportunity on another planet will produce different results for humankind. We are what we are.
If nothing else, the fresh start will make the season more interesting.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 2, 2019)

Any word on when the sixth series is coming to British shores? 

I have a spectacular history of missing the start of US shows, although so far I've managed to avoid that with The 100.


----------



## REBerg (May 2, 2019)

thaddeus6th said:


> Any word on when the sixth series is coming to British shores?
> 
> I have a spectacular history of missing the start of US shows, although so far I've managed to avoid that with The 100.


All I could find was this: The 100
Not very useful currently, but maybe down the road a bit?


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 2, 2019)

REBerg, I'll take the future over having missed the start


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 5, 2019)

I feel these days that im only watching this show for Murphy. He is by far the best thing about the show and even in the latest episode he was still mvp for me.

Throughout the entire show the rest of the characters are all caught up in unrealistic forced drama and here he is just chilling and having a good time.


----------



## -K2- (Dec 7, 2019)

Someone just pointed this out to me (on a linguistics forum as I asked about my story's language)... What channel was this show on? I've never seen it and it looks awesome.

K2


----------



## REBerg (Dec 7, 2019)

-K2- said:


> Someone just pointed this out to me (on a linguistics forum as I asked about my story's language)... What channel was this show on? I've never seen it and it looks awesome.
> 
> K2


The CW


----------



## REBerg (Oct 1, 2020)

*7.16 The Last War*
Seven seasons ago, 100 juvenile delinquents were dropped on a radioactive future Earth from an orbiting survival ark. Tonight, their fight was over.
The finale was both cool and corny. It was a wild ride, and I'm glad I was on board.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 1, 2020)

Hmm. Where's this being broadcast in the UK? 

I have a bad habit of missing the start of seasons but missing one entirely is an exciting new level of obliviousness.


----------



## Glaysher (Oct 1, 2020)

thaddeus6th said:


> Hmm. Where's this being broadcast in the UK?
> 
> I have a bad habit of missing the start of seasons but missing one entirely is an exciting new level of obliviousness.



E4 I believe, which may explain you missing it considering how awful they are at scheduling shows.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 3, 2020)

I do remember the last season they shifted from 9 or 10pm to about 1am or something daft. Did the same thing with Krypton.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 18, 2020)

Ok I am catching up with this now. Just binged Season 6 and about 3 episodes left in S7. A few thoughts.

It took a while to get back to this because of the melodramatic nature of the series. Everything was so over the top. Emotion seemed to rule every decision made. It was like these guys, no matter the turmoil or absolute chaos they lived through were in a permanent teenage funk. 

I have to say a bit of maturing went on in the last two series. Finally John Murphy makes his mark. Himself and Emori are two of the best developed characters in the series.

I am enjoying Indira's more prominent role.

However one question perplexes me and I ask this is in all seriousness. Is Clarke Griffen the most narcissistic character ever to appear on TV?

Question aside I am looking forward to The Last War.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 18, 2020)

svalbard said:


> Is Clarke Griffen the most narcissistic character ever to appear on TV?


Certainly the winner for this series. Many better characters fell along the way.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 18, 2020)

REBerg said:


> Certainly the winner for this series. Many better characters fell along the way.



I get that. Even in the last 2 series Gabriel was a really nuanced character that the writers didn't seem to know what to do with him.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 18, 2020)

REBerg said:


> *7.16 The Last War*
> Seven seasons ago, 100 juvenile delinquents were dropped on a radioactive future Earth from an orbiting survival ark. Tonight, their fight was over.
> The finale was both cool and corny. It was a wild ride, and I'm glad I was on board.



I have the same sentiment about the finale.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 19, 2020)

svalbard said:


> I have to say a bit of maturing went on in the last two series. Finally John Murphy makes his mark. Himself and Emori are two of the best developed characters in the series.





Spoiler



As an initially repugnant guy who was semi-lynched in the fourth episode of the first season, Murphy was not someone I expected to be among the final survivors. He was truly a character who developed character, despite his outward cynicism.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2020)

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As an initially repugnant guy who was semi-lynched in the fourth episode of the first season, Murphy was not someone I expected to be among the final survivors. He was truly a character who developed character, despite his outward cynicism.



I didn't like the finale . Im not even going bother with the prequel series .


----------

